# Suppose I should have checked in!



## Mothergoose (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats up fellas. Been out of the game for about 7 years. Put on shit load due to the boozing and partying. Got back into in Aug2010 and been mostly clean for a year but did stumble a few times :-( but managed to get back into a few of my skinny shits. 

Forgot a lot so just cruising the boards so i can get to the yesta years  summer 2012 is when plan to peak and show them youngsters at DJ's how its done!

ciao


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Mothergoose* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## toothache (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello hello!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## squigader (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM, brother!


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome..


----------



## JeffyDOS (Aug 6, 2011)

What's up bro


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Damn partying gets me every time


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro!


----------



## mnpower (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mothergoose (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you thank you


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## tosmooth (Aug 11, 2011)

welcome to the board! try n get 50 post!


----------



## tosmooth (Aug 11, 2011)

damm... ur beating me


----------

